# Kidding Kit



## billyandtimmyplace (Mar 9, 2012)

I have asked this before, but no replies, and I really need an answer soon, Because our does might be pregnant. What is in a birthing kit? I heard we need one, but have no clue what is in it. Any ideas?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

I hope this helps. http://fiascofarm.com/goats/birthingkit.html


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

A birthing kit is a set of things you might need when your doe kids and you have to help.  

Most does need no help at all.

Here is what are the basics.

*Something to dry the baby with.*
Towel 

*Something to suction out the babies mouth and nose.*

Bulb  syringe  (like a baby snot sucker thing you get at the drugstore)

*Something to clamp off bleeding umbilical cord
*
dental floss,  umbilical clamp.  Your teeth (kidding)  forceps (if you want to be fancy)  clean string. 

*Something to wash your hands with*

Baby wipes, soap and water, germ free hand scrub.

*surgical gloves or plastic gloves, or rubber gloves*

*Something to dip the umbilical cord in*
Iodine, Betadine, Isopropyl Alcohol.

*Camera*  because if you don't post pictures your BYH membership may be subject to sanctions by popular demand.  (just kidding)

*Packet of tissues*  So when you burst into tears at the sight of your new babies, you don't get the new mama all wet.


There are lots of other things, but these are the basics.


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 9, 2012)

1. Flashlight & batteries - for those night time deliveries
2. Latex gloves - in case you have to assist.
3. OB Lube - in case you have to "go in" to assist.
4. 7% iodine - to treat the umbilical cord to prevent navel ill.
5. Small spray bottle or film container - for dipping or spraying the umbilical cord with iodine.
6. Dental floss - to tie the umbilical cord if it is too long.
7. Alcohol - to sterilize tools.
9. Baby nasal aspirator or Bulb Syringe - to remove fluids from newborn's mouth & nose - to clear Airway.
10. Lot of terry cloth towels - to dry kids to prevent chill & dry hands.
11. Bottle & Pritchard Nipple - in case you need to bottle feed.
12. Goat kid Puller - in case of a kid that is positioned wrong (usually just your hand is enough to help a doe that needs help but it is a good idea to have one)
13. Weak goat syringe & feeding tube - to feed kids to weak to nurse.
14. Small scale - if you want to weight the kid
15. Feed bag or garbage bag - for picking up the afterbirth.
16. Soap & warm water - for washing up in case you need to assist.
17. Puppy Pads - to put babies on.
18. Digital thermometer - to check the temperature of chilled kids.
19. Quiet hair dryer - to warm a mildly chilled kid.
20. A few baby goat sweaters - in case when is cold.
21. Heat lamps
22. Molases & Grain - for mom after she has kidded, mix some molases into warm water for her to drink.
23. Phone # of 2 goat knowledgeable veterinarians - in case of an emergency.
24. Frozen Goat or Cow COLOSTRUM - in case kid needs colostrum.
25. Optional - Baby Monitor and Shot of whisky (for you)






Milk Substitute Recipes

1) Four parts vitamin D milk to one part half and half
2) One Gallon vitamin D milk mixed with 12 ounce can evaporated milk
and one cup buttermilk.
Remove enough milk to add evaporated milk and buttermilk then add remaining milk back to make one gallon.
3) Powdered milk designed for goats

4) COLOSTRUM Substitute
3 cups milk, 1 beaten egg, 1 teaspoon cod liver oil and 1 tablespoon of sugar.





_
Thanks to various people who posted this information on a internet, I was able to put everything together and make this page_


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice job Myzla!  Love the pictures.


----------



## billyandtimmyplace (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you everybody! I will start putting this thing together soon!


----------

